# John Deere 655 was hard starting, now wont start



## tomboarderns (Apr 7, 2015)

I have a john deere 655 compact utility tractor with around 1000 hours. 

I was having a hard time starting it last fall so I replaced two glow plugs and could not get the middle one out. I only use it to mow my yard, so I put it away for the winter. It runs great after cold start. 

This spring it was still hard starting, but would eventually start. I replaced the battery with more CCA then my last one, which I found out was not enough CCA for the tractor. Not sure how it lasted so long. No difference, so today I took the fuel lines off the injectors to get to the middle glow plug. Finally switched it out. I also tested all circuits and all plugs are getting voltage for the 15 seconds or so. I do feel like it may not stay on long enough, only 15-20 seconds. 

Now it wont start at all. I bled all the fuel lines and it seems like it is getting fuel. Black smoke is coming out of exhaust while trying to start. One thing was that I unplugged the fuel solenoid while working on it. Now when I was trying to start it, the solenoid was super hot. Cant even touch it hot. Could it be stuck in the shut off position? 

I feel like this is a new issue. 

Other things I checked out was the starter. It had 12.43 volts and then when I turn it over it would drop to 10. Is this an indicator of anything? Could the starter not be turning over the engine hard enough causing it to hard start for cold starts? I cleaned all the connections and also bypassed the ground and no difference. 

Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## tomboarderns (Apr 7, 2015)

I changed out the air filter with no change. I have a new starter on the way, but really dont think that is the issue. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Aufdy (Mar 24, 2015)

Are all of the safety switches shut off? Including ones such as the pto and the one under the seat hasn't worked itself loose.


----------



## tomboarderns (Apr 7, 2015)

I will check those. Is the switch under the seat just the metal spring that is pushed in while sitting on the seat or is there more to it? 

Anything special about pto shaft switch. I will check under the dash to see if there is anything.

Just strange to me that it only started doing that after I only pulled the fuel lines off to switch the glow plug.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

I'm not familiar with Deere diesels, but on my small Kubota diesel, if the fuel solenoid is energized (computer actuated when the keyswitch is turned off), it is shutting off the fuel. The computer automatically holds the solenoid in the "kill" position for 6-8 seconds and then releases.

It would seem strange to have the solenoid energized full time when the engine is starting/running. The heat will likely damage the solenoid. I had one solenoid melt internally to the point that it would not function (my fault - I had rigged up a pushbutton switch to the solenoid due to computer failure).


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Replace the solenoid,and check to see if,when you pulled the fuel lines,you might have lost a ground.


----------



## tomboarderns (Apr 7, 2015)

Will do, need to order a solenoid. I just got a starter in for $70 bucks instead of $375 at the dealer. Will try that then order the solenoid. Wont be able to mess with it until next week. 

Thanks for the input.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

QUOTE: "One thing was that I unplugged the fuel solenoid while working on it. Now when I was trying to start it, the solenoid was super hot. Cant even touch it hot. Could it be stuck in the shut off position?"

I would definitely replace the fuel shut-off solenoid (because it got very hot). 

If that solenoid gets hot while you are trying to start the engine, you may be experiencing a malfunction which is shutting the fuel off, by energizing the solenoid. With my Kubota, when I turn the keyswitch off, the computer takes over and energizes the solenoid for 6-8 seconds to kill the engine, and then releases it ready to start next time.

Check with a John Deere dealer to determine how your diesel solenoid system works.


----------



## tomboarderns (Apr 7, 2015)

I couldn't find a solenoid online or at the dealer. I ran out of time to work on it. Need to send it to the dealer to get it fixed. I will update when I find out what was wrong with it. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Dad2FourWI (Mar 25, 2015)

Yes, please let us know... I too am curious as to what is going on!!

I hope all goes well!

-Dad2FourWI


----------



## tomboarderns (Apr 7, 2015)

The dealer said what I was fearing. Low compression. Not sure why it decided to finally not start after changing the glow plugs. Crazy expensive rebuild. 

Thanks for all the advise.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Once a Yanmar diesel, what JD uses, is too low of compression to start on its own it is okay to use starting fluid. 

Disconnect the glow plugs, then just before you crank it give it a short blast of ether or starting fluid, crank it over, and it will start. It is dangerous to spray with the glow plugs functional, as the starting fluid can ignite in the intake manifold and blow back.

Just never use starting fluid on a modern diesel when the engine is in good shape as it torques the top compression ring on the piston, deflects it into the cylinder walls, knocks off the top edge of the ring, and will result in low compression.

You can get by using starting fluid for years on a diesel once the compression starts to go. 

If you are handy with tools, rebuild the little diesel yourself. The parts will be quite inexpensive from a Yanmar parts supplier. Cost a fortune at John Deere, the green markup! The Yanmar engine model and serial number is on the plate on the engine.

Relative to the cost of a new diesel mower you will be very pleased with the savings of rebuilding the engine.

Look for a leak in the intake system between the air filter and the manifold that is letting dirt into the engine. That engine should last at least 7000 hours if properly serviced.


----------



## tomboarderns (Apr 7, 2015)

Thanks for the input. I was in a bind as I am moving to Hawaii now and need to sell this tractor. I told the JD dealer to rebuild it at a ridiculous cost. Just hoping I can sell it quick as I move in two weeks. I refuse to sell something that is not running 100%, so figured might as well get it rebuilt and then sell. 

Again thanks for the input. Not sure if I will own a JD again due to the markup on parts. Are all the brands this way?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Parts for all the major brands of tractors and equipment are priced very high by the OEM tractor dealers. Makes no difference in color of the tractor.

Unfortunately, this is also true of the Kubota tractors which used to have affordably priced parts. In addition, Kubota routinely discontinues engine and transmission designs and parts are no longer available for those either.

If you want decently priced parts on a tractor that will last reasonably well it is necessary to look to the less well established brands such as Mahindra. The downside there is that the dealers for such products generally do not have parts on hand, and long waits are sometimes required. 

The mower like yours can be easily repaired by an independent shop, but they will have to order the parts needed for the engine from Yanmar. Yanmar is one of the largest manufacturers of diesel engines and hydrostatic transmissions in the world, so their parts are always readily available.


----------



## hugho (May 4, 2012)

tomboarderns said:


> I have a john deere 655 compact utility tractor with around 1000 hours.
> 
> I was having a hard time starting it last fall so I replaced two glow plugs and could not get the middle one out. I only use it to mow my yard, so I put it away for the winter. It runs great after cold start.
> 
> ...


I think your guess on the starting problem is correct. Solenoids do fail. It should be the first thing to think of when a diesel quits or fails to start. Diesels only need air and fuel to run,unlike gassers. You could also use a manual feed to turn on the and off the fuel flow. If the pump and injectors and lines have been bled properly and if there is fuel, it will start. As to to the starter voltage issue, my guess is that the voltage drop is due to a cabling cause, usually corroded connections. Start at the battery and clean the connections to the solenoid and especially to the ground side. Solenoids have internal copper contacts which are easy to fix. You take the solenoid apart and wire brush or polish the contacts and reassemble. Most starters are replaced when there is nothing wrong with them except solenoid contacts and sometimes brushes. good luck.


----------

